# Hello from a final year University Student in the UK!



## Karma (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi guys,

Cheers!


----------



## jacobthestupendous (Apr 14, 2016)

Welcome!


----------



## chillbot (May 31, 2021)

Hey! Hope you enjoy your time here!


----------



## CT (May 31, 2021)

I think he quit the forum.


----------



## Karma (May 31, 2021)

Mike T said:


> I think he quit the forum.


I heard the same


----------

